# The Willie show



## sloth9669 (Dec 20, 2010)

I want to see a spin off show with the "the swamp man's" dog. Anyone else think it will be more entertaining then him pulling logs?


----------



## silverzuk (Dec 20, 2010)

No, the dog is smarter than Shelby.
It wouldn't be nearly as entertaining.

Shelby really turns it on for TV. Blasting his super blackhawk off every so often. Rolls up on a dead squirrel, blasts a round in the dirt, then picks up the squirrel like he shot it.

Then he makes a bottle bomb out of an 2-liter bottle and MRE heater, expecting it to blow up like a stick of dynamite.

Yep, Shelby knows the value of a good legend and showmanship.
He's just giving them what he thinks they want. 

The most dangerous thing he does is use that old floating winch set up with 100 year old cable.


----------



## hossthehermit (Dec 20, 2010)

sloth9669 said:


> I want to see a spin off show with the "the swamp man's" dog. Anyone else think it will be more entertaining then him pulling logs?



Yeah, ol' Willie's smarter than anybody on ANY of them "unreality" shows.


----------

